# Satan against Satan



## staythecourse (May 5, 2007)

> A 17-year-old girl has been stoned to death in Iraq because she loved a teenage boy of the wrong religion.



She was in a minority Kurdish clan and fell in love with a Muslim. They killed her.

Is this not Satan being against Satan and proof his kingdom will fall? What does Scripture say on these types of killings outside of the Christian faith?


----------



## BobVigneault (May 5, 2007)

2 Corinthians 4:2 But we have renounced disgraceful, underhanded ways. We refuse to practice cunning or to tamper with God's word, but by the open statement of the truth we would commend ourselves to everyone's conscience in the sight of God. 3 And even if our gospel is veiled, it is veiled only to those who are perishing. 4 In their case the god of this world has blinded the minds of the unbelievers, to keep them from seeing the light of the gospel of the glory of Christ, who is the image of God.

Exodus 20:13 You shall not murder.


I heard John McArthur speaking of one of his female students who returned home to India to visit and while there an uncle came and beat her and tried to kill her. He broke her arm but she managed to escape. These 'honor killings' are way to common and just plain evil.


----------



## Jane (May 9, 2007)

I saw part of the video of this honor killing. It was a mob killing in which they stoned her to death. I turned it off at the point that she fell to the ground before they started to stone her to death.

I believe it goes back to the "women-are-property" mentality that many non-Christian religions have. How dare this young woman decide for herself who she would fall in love with. I read on www.littlegreenfootballs.com that this girl's Kurdish village practiced an offshoot of Islam. It was a mixture of Islam and other pagan religions. Still it had the typical male domination that treats females like property and believes in honor killing as a way to avenge a family's honor should a female dare to assert her individuality.

I simply cannot overstate how evil I believe Islam is. Sometimes I see things where Muslims claim that they worship the God of Scripture because "Allah" is the Arabic word for "God." If that's the case, why not just use His name, "The Holy One of Israel"? I would be perfectly happy to call God "The Holy One of Israel" because that is one of His many titles. Can you imagine the riots that would take place in the Muslim world if anyone tried to substitute "The Holy One of ISRAEL" for Allah? It would be a bloodbath!


----------

